# No Sexual Side Effects :)



## PositiveView (Dec 11, 2008)

I am currently on celexa and having no sexual side effects. Are any other guys here not having sexual side effects from celexa or some other antidepressant.

Supposedly celexa and lexapro are less likely to cause side effects but in some people still get them

:boogie


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

i didn't have any sexual side effects on celexa. Paxil I do, but for the most part they went away. It just takes a little bit more work to orgasm.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i am a girl but yeah my sexual side effects have faded over time. _thank god._


----------



## PositiveView (Dec 11, 2008)

crossfadex said:


> i didn't have any sexual side effects on celexa. Paxil I do, but for the most part they went away. It just takes a little bit more work to orgasm.


at least someone is like me


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

On lexapro, I feel my general interest in sex and women decrease but I feel little effects on the actual ability and feelings associated with the act. So in my book that counts as essentially no sexual side effects.


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

I had real difficulity to reach orgasm on celexa.
It is possible but needs a lot of work, it's easier in the night (after taking the peel in the morning and the effect fades a bit) but still really hard, everytime I smile from excitement the serotonin took over instead of the dopamine and testosterone I guess and it makes harder to concentrate and feel like into getting somewhere.

I apologize for being too specific with my experience lol


----------



## PositiveView (Dec 11, 2008)

david24241 said:


> I had real difficulity to reach orgasm on celexa.
> It is possible but needs a lot of work, it's easier in the night (after taking the peel in the morning and the effect fades a bit) but still really hard, everytime I smile from excitement the serotonin took over instead of the dopamine and testosterone I guess and it makes harder to concentrate and feel like into getting somewhere.
> 
> I apologize for being too specific with my experience lol


Everyone functions different from these. Celexa although less likely to cause them...can happen in some patients.


----------



## ScaredofBeez (Feb 28, 2008)

david24241 said:


> I had real difficulity to reach orgasm on celexa.
> It is possible but needs a lot of work, it's easier in the night (after taking the peel in the morning and the effect fades a bit) but still really hard, everytime I smile from excitement the serotonin took over instead of the dopamine and testosterone I guess and it makes harder to concentrate and feel like into getting somewhere.
> 
> I apologize for being too specific with my experience lol


Same effects here. It's easier to talk to chicks and I last longer in bed. Thanks Celexa!


----------



## PositiveView (Dec 11, 2008)

It seems that most people who post in this medication forum are negative.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I am on generic Wellbutrin SR and dont have any sexual side effects not that im sexually active anyway I wanted an antidepressant without weight gain.


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well their nickname is not PositiveView


----------



## PositiveView (Dec 11, 2008)

david24241 said:


> Well their nickname is not PositiveView


true..and most people dont go on the internet to talk positively. Their more motivated by ranting lol


----------



## planetmed (Oct 26, 2010)

for me the first 2-3 months on Celexa / Lexapro was fantastic. No, or only sometimes a few sexual side effects (delayed orgasm) but sometimes really increased libido and sex drive! ) I thought, wow, what a luck but after that time sexual sides became stronger :-( Decreased libido, sex drive, delayed orgasm. I take only 10 mg of Lexapro. At the moment i have to live with that, hoping the sides won't going stronger.
In adition i take 2x 5 mg of Buspar with not much success. Wellbutrin i dont want to take as i dont want the adrenalin for my anxiety.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

No sexual side effects on 40mg of celexa


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats. That is good. Kind of disappointing when antidepressants take away one of the most happy moments of your life. Also ironic that they do that lol


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations. I Would avoid Paxil though it is the worst for Destroying your Libido and causing Ejaculation problems. Zoloft was pretty bad to but not as bad as paxil for the sexual side effects. But paxil has helped with Social anxiety so its a trade off but worth it


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

celexa/lexapro killed my drive. i just stopped looking at women sexually and sex just didn't cross my mind. i could still "rise" to the occasion but what's the point? 

zoloft OTOH gave me ED issues and severe anorgasma. it's unfortunate because i really liked zoloft (very few side effects for me) but the anorgasma was unacceptable. 

i'm not gonna try any other ssri's. i like girls


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

It may not cause sexual side effects, but how long have you all been on it? What is the dosage? All of these are factors and variables; and still, everyone has different experiences on medications. But still, it is good to know that there is something out there that may be good to try. Did the Celexa help with SA?

I just really wish there was a medication that was effective for SA that had zero sexual side effects. If anyone is aware of one, please share the information!!


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Paxill did not cause sexual side effects for me, in fact it worked the opposite 
i think that could have been because i had terrible intimacy issues and was terrified of being intimate and the paxil took those issues away. Fluoxetine increased my libido too, it was frustrating because i was very lonely with no hope of a partner at that time. 
Celexa seems to be good for some people in the sexual department


----------



## planetmed (Oct 26, 2010)

did domeone try Luvox? Some say it has the lowest sexual side effects...does it work for social anxiety?


----------



## sharonbaker (Feb 2, 2011)

*Sexual side effects*

Generic viagra pill has few minor and major side effects such as headache, stomach upset etc. But you don't need to take any tension about those minor side effects... Yes if you are facing some major side effects then consult with doctor immediately and take precautions......


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

planetmed said:


> did domeone try Luvox? Some say it has the lowest sexual side effects...does it work for social anxiety?


I've tried Luvox and found that it did have sexual side effects. Perhaps if I would have given it longer, it they would have subsided.


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

Saving Face said:


> I've tried Luvox and found that it did have sexual side effects. Perhaps if I would have given it longer, it they would have subsided.


I'm taking Luvox. Since I went up to 50mg a few days ago, I've been finding it very difficult to reach orgasm. There's almost nothing more frustrating than anorgasmia.

On a side note, am I the only one who _likes_ it when an SSRI lowers my libido? I can't imagine myself having sex in the near future, so what good is having a sex drive? :um


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

PositiveView said:


> I am currently on celexa and having no sexual side effects. Are any other guys here not having sexual side effects from celexa or some other antidepressant.
> 
> Supposedly celexa and lexapro are less likely to cause side effects but in some people still get them
> 
> :boogie


I have no sexual side effects or any side effects for that matter. 20mg of Celexa 1 year.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Jcq126 said:


> I have no sexual side effects or any side effects for that matter. 20mg of Celexa 1 year.


Is it helping your SA? What is your dosage?


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Saving Face said:


> Is it helping your SA? What is your dosage?


20 mg of Celexa once a day and yes my SA and Depression (which made my SA worse) have pretty much vanished. I still have the off period here and there like last week I felt really depressed but that was because I became swarmed with life problems (school, work, family).


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Celexa didnt have sexual side effects till the 40mg mark. 

Incidently, It was the best SSRI I have taken for SA but it pooped out after 6 months daily use. 

Twas shure a shame. But yes in the personal bits area, I would recommend celexa, lexapro, and prozac. Stay away from stuff like paxil or zoloft if you want your bits and pieces to work proper.


----------

